# Plinking



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Took my great grandson camping, nature watching and plinking. This was his first time shooting the semi-auto 10/22. Lots of crushed walnuts and apple sauce made in the woods with it.

Lots of deer to see, including one large buck.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice pic., looks like he is having fun, did you let him drive the tractor hauling the travel trailer to the campsite.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

It was in place before he was a glint in his father's eye. Sure had fun out there. Some great deer antics before us. Good enough for a column in tomorrow's outdoor section of The Argus-Press. Gonna get an extra copy for the kid.

Heard some coyotes plus a screetch owl even visited us with the campfire flaming away. Sometimes I think nocturnal birds are attracted to the fires. Had a whippoorwill whipping it up around a huge campfire for extended periods of time years back.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll lay money on you having a big ole smile the entire time you were out there with him. Kids will do that to us !


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

He's a great kid. Never complains or whines about anything. And, he listens! I really *do* enjoy his company. Today's grand finale' before he heads home to the big city will be some trap shooting. I shoot. He flings 'em.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hes lucky to have a grand dad like you Glen to show him the world out in the wild--- we know you"ll learn him right.

Hes gonna have to do a bit more grow'in to fit that rifle.LOL.

awprint:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, Cat. Did a lot of livin' the past few days.

He'll be leaving for home shortly but not before he got to pull the .22 trigger on a squirming female mole that just got pinched in my trap. Showed him the lawn damage and then we took it out to the vultures that were hovering earlier.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You're gonna need a 410 bore if you don't have one.


----------

